# Beste Wireless-HDMI-Technik?



## Lounattix (28. Mai 2016)

Hallo Community,


 das Angebot an Wireless-HDMI-Lösungen ist leider doch sehr unübersichtlich und nur schwer zu analysieren ohne Selbsttest.


 Wichtige Aspekte sind:
*Kompatibilität* zu allen gängigen Endgeräten und Betriebssystemen 
sowie eine *Plug&Play Inbetriebnahme*.
Dabei soll im besten Falle ein Screen Mirroring möglich sein und nicht nur das Streaming von Videos.


 Kann mir bitte wer weiterhelfen? Tausend Dank im Voraus!


 Liebe Grüße 
L


----------



## Herbboy (28. Mai 2016)

Was genau hast du denn vor? Ich weiß nicht, ob vielleicht die Steam-Box "Steam Link" eine Lösung ist, die funktioniert per Netztwerk.

Und muss denn das Bild gleichzeitig auf dem Monitor am PC zu sehen UND an dem, wo das Bild hingesendet werden soll?


----------



## Lounattix (28. Mai 2016)

Hey Herbboy,
danke für die schnelle Antwort!

Genauer geht es um Folgendes: 
Die Beamer/Flatscreens in den Vorlesungsräumen meines Studiengangs sollen mit einer Wireless-HDMI-Technik ausgestattet werden, die den Dozenten ermöglicht, auf lästige Verkabelung zu verzichten. 
Da aber jeder Prof ein anderes Endgerät mit einem anderen Betriebssystem hat und dabei nur ein Bruchteil der Dozenten technische Affinität aufweisen, soll das genutzte System so einfach wie möglich genutzt werden können.
Vor allem Powerpoint und PDF sollen dabei an den Beamer übertragen werden. Allerdings geht der eine oder andere auch gerne mal auf Youtube etc. um irgendwas zu zeigen. Deshalb das erforderliche Screen Mirroring. Bild auf PC UND Projektionsfläche wären wünschenswert. 

Viele Grüße und schönes Wochenende
L


----------



## Herbboy (28. Mai 2016)

Also, normalerweise hat man in solchen Räumlichkeiten doch die Möglichkeit, relatitv einfach Kabel "versteckt" zu verlegen.  Dann würde es reichen, wenn man ein zB 20m-HDMI-Kabel am TV anschließt, zum Pult führt, wo der Dozent sein Endgerät hinstellt und wo dann das Ende des Kabels "rauskommt". Da muss er das nur an den HDMI des Endgerätes anschließen, das war's.

Aber selbst wenn man es kabellos machen will: auch da wird man halt den "Sender" am Pult platzieren, und da muss man dann eben dessen HDMI-Kabel in den HDMI-Anschluss des Endgerätes stecken. Also so oder so: EIN mal was anstecken muss man immer, aber auch nicht mehr als ein mal.


----------



## Bonkic (29. Mai 2016)

der chromecast (2) sollte das eigentlich alles können.


----------



## Lounattix (9. Juni 2016)

Vielen Dank für die Antworten!

Ich habe nun verschiedene Devices angeschafft und teste mal, welches sich als Bestes  herausstellt. Wenn es euch interessiert, kann ich meine Ergebnisse ja  mal durchsickern lassen.


----------



## McDrake (9. Juni 2016)

Lounattix schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für die Antworten!
> 
> Ich habe nun verschiedene Devices  mit Hochschulgeldern angeschafft und teste mal, welches sich als Bestes  herausstellt. Wenn es euch interessiert, kann ich meine Ergebnisse ja  mal durchsickern lassen.



Aber unbedingt!


----------



## DarkKnight1993 (9. Juni 2016)

Kannst du noch sagen, welche du dir genau angeschafft hast?


----------



## Lounattix (9. Juni 2016)

Es sind mittlerweile 16 versch. Devices aus dem Niedrigpreissegment bis in die obere Mittelklasse. 
Davon haben sich jetzt schon mehr Devices als befürchtet als nicht so "Allround-tauglich" herauskristallisiert (d.h. kompatibel mit Laptops, Tablets und Smartphones mit unterschiedlichen Betriebssystemen + gleichzeitig kinderleichte Inbetriebnahme für die nicht-so-technik-affinen Dozenten). Denke es lohnt sich nicht diese Krücken hier aufzulisten.
Ich werde die hoffentlich befriedigende Endlösung präsentieren.

Was ich zum Chromecast 2 sagen kann: Er gehört mit zu den Devices im Test.
Allerdings ist das Hochschulnetzwerk komplizierter gesichert als ein gewöhnliches Heimnetz, weshalb mich die Einbindung des Chromecasts jetzt noch zu einem Dauerdialog mit dem ansässigen IT-Center zwingt. 
Wird sich noch ein bisschen ziehen..


----------



## Rutzki (14. Juni 2016)

Hey 

hab mich auch schon ein wenig mit der Thematik auseinander setzen müssen.
Bin auch schon gespannt auf deine Ergebnisse 

Mein Fazit vor einem halben Jahr war: "Lieber noch beim Kabel bleiben, bis die Technik ausgereifter wird". 

MfG Rutzki


----------

